# News coming on M3 engine issues?



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW breaking their silence can only mean one thing: Invasion.

On a more serious note, it probably means they've finally ISOLATED the problem and have a solution for it (rather than just keep replacing blown engines). Otherwise, why break silence now?

However, this will also mean that anyone with a blown engine in the future will probably end up footing the bill, if their engine was produced after a certain time because it's no longer BMW's design flaws...It's user abuse for sure. :dunno:


----------

